# TWISP CLIQ - REVIEW



## Hooked (10/9/19)

(screenshot from the Twisp website)

*Congratulations to the Twisp team @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha for another winner! 
You deserve this laurel wreath *​
​

For those who don’t have the time to read the detailed review, I’m starting with a *Quick-Read of Pros & Cons and a Summary.*

*PROS*
Reasonably priced
Elegant appearance
A grab-‘n-go device
Easy to use
Comfortable to hold
No leakage
Convenience of a disposable pod
Excellent throat-hit
Excellent flavours
Pods maintain flavour well
Good battery power

*CONS*
The all-black colour makes it difficult to find
Pods are not refillable
Must remove the pod to check the juice level
Unable to see the charging light while charging
Nothing lower than 3% (30mg) nic strength available
Nic strength not clearly displayed on pod packet
Nic strength not displayed with the flavours on the website


*SUMMARY*

*For those who want to quit smoking*
This will definitely help you to quit. Many smokers crave that throat-hit that one gets from a cigarette. You will get a strong, yet smooth, throat-hit from the CLIQ, along with enough nicotine to ensure that your body doesn’t go into a no-nic meltdown.

Furthermore, it’s completely hassle-free! Just pick it up and inhale – just as you do with a cigarette.

*Here's a take-home for smokers:

Say NO! to the Click o' the Bic
And YES! to the Click o' the CLIQ!*​
*
For experienced vapers:*
The CLIQ is excellent as a grab-‘n’go device, good for stealth vaping; good for those who like high nic. And need I say that it’s hassle-free!

*Would I recommend the CLIQ? *
I most certainly would and I already have!!


*PRICING*
(My CLIQ was purchased at VapeCon)

Prices as per the Twisp website

CLIQ Starter Kit: R399.95
Pods: R49.95 each

I consider both the kit and the pods to be reasonably priced.


*WHAT’S IN THE BOX?*
1 x battery (350mAh)
2 pods of different flavours, both with a nic strength of 45mg
_(I wonder if every pack has the same flavours?)_
Charging cable
User Manual






*APPEARANCE*






The Cliq is sleek, elegant and almost weightless. It feels good to hold.

It is available in one colour only – black. All black. Nothing but black. This looks elegant and of course it helps when stealth vaping.

However, it doesn't help when the CLIQ is on a black/dark surface, in dim light, or lurking in the murky depths of a woman’s handbag!!

It would be better if it had a thin, white, vertical stripe down the centre, on both sides.


*USAGE*
As far as ease of use goes, nothing could be simpler – and that is being said by one who is not the most practical person in the world! All that one needs to do is to carefully pull out the silicone stopper from the pod, click the pod into the device and wait 3 minutes for the coil to wick. There are no buttons to press - just inhale.

*Handy Hack for the Ladies: *
Do not try to remove the silicone stopper after applying hand lotion. You won’t get a good grip!

*Leakage*
There is no leakage whatsoever. I left it in my bag in different positions, specifically to test for leakage. Not a drop! Not even condensation.

*Checking juice level*
It is slightly inconvenient having to remove the pod to see how much juice is left, but I can live with that.


*PODS*
The pods are disposable, but not refillable. Each pod contains 1.2ml of nic salts.
Personally, I like the convenience of a disposable pod, but there are some who would prefer a refillable pod.


*NIC STRENGTH*
Each flavour is available in two nic strengths
“Smooth” 3% (30mg)
“Regular” 4,5% (45mg)

It would be good to have a 2% (20mg) as well, which is what I would prefer.

*EDIT:*
I do have a criticism about the display of nic strength. On the pod-packet, the nic strength is not displayed clearly at all. Instead, it is in the list of Ingredients. How many people take the trouble to read the Ingredients?

Furthermore, in the Flavour section of the website, where one would expect to find the nic strength, no explanation is given as to the difference between the Smooth and Regular pods. The nic strength is not stated in this section at all.

I feel this is an important issue which needs to be addressed.


*FLAVOUR*
Flavour is excellent. The pod maintains its flavour well and it was only when the pod was almost finished that I experienced a loss of flavour. One pod lasted me two days. Note: I did not vape the Cliq exclusively, but used it at regular intervals. 

Since I love my coffee, I bought a box (containing 10 pods) of *Bean* pods (Smooth – 30mg nic salts). The Bean is Roasted Coffee and that is exactly what it tastes like! A cup of strong coffee, no sugar. Most enjoyable!

​
I also tried the *Arcade,* which came with the starter kit. The flavour is Lemon and Raspberry which is not what I would choose for myself, but surprisingly I enjoyed it! It is slightly chilled and refreshing. This particular pod was Regular (4,5% nic salts). In spite of it being a higher nic strength it is still smooth and comfortable to vape and I would say that the throat-hit is the same as the 3% strength. 

I can’t comment on the Leaf (tobacco) pod which was in the box, as I haven’t tried it. Sorry about that, but I absolutely *hate* the taste of tobacco!


*BATTERY POWER & CHARGING*
The battery (350mAh) was charged when I removed it from the box. While I was vaping I kept checking to see if there were any flashing lights telling me that it's running out of power, but no ... nothing. By the end of the second day, when my pod was finished, there was still no indication that it needed to be recharged. That's excellent!!

In fact, this is now my fourth day of using the Cliq on and off (which is how I vape high nic) and it still does not need to be charged!

However, there is one small design flaw. When the Cliq is connected to the battery cable, the Cliq is face-down; in other words, the side with the charging-light is face down, as in the photo below. This means that one has to keep turning it over to see if it has finished charging.




If one wants the Cliq to be face-up, with the charging-light visible, the cable would be twisted, which is probably not a good idea!

*CONCLUSION*
This is an impressive little device and I love using it! As I said at the beginning of this review, I would recommend it to anyone, whether new vaper or an old-hand.

I seriously think that it could help new vapers, who often complain that they don't get a good throat-hit from vaping or that they don't like the weight of the mod, or the hassle of refilling with juice, changing coils etc. etc. In fact, I often feel the same way!!

*Once again, well done to the Twisp team for another winner!!*

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (10/9/19)

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Perhaps my review above should be in the Twisp sub-forum? If so, would you please move it? Thanks!


----------



## Silver (10/9/19)

Hooked said:


> g0g Perhaps my review above should be in the Twisp sub-forum? If so, would you please move it? Thanks!



Hi @Hooked

To me it's fine here where you put it in the reviews area - at least that way it will be easier to find.

Great review!!
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (10/9/19)

Thanks for the write-up and the feedback @Hooked.
Will definitely look into some of those.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/9/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Thanks for the write-up and the feedback @Hooked.
> Will definitely look into some of those.



Thank you @Mic Lazzari!


----------



## Hooked (10/9/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> 
> To me it's fine here where you put it in the reviews area - at least that way it will be easier to find.
> 
> ...



Thank you @Silver, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/9/19)

Great review and some solid feedback.
Interesting to see how everyone's opinion differs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

